# first movement of my new sonata



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Hi all!  
I decided last week to write a sonata and finished the first part today. I attached the pdf score and mp3 with this mail and would love to hear some comments on it. Thanks!

greetings,
André, sweden


----------

